# Elk hunting



## sbhooper (Jul 6, 2009)

I drew my Colorado bull elk permit. It is in a limited area and takes four years to draw. I have filled everyone of seven permits in Colorado and hope to keep the streak going.  

Anyone else on here going elking this fall?


----------



## rob206 (Jul 6, 2009)

Not this year, and pobably not for a long time, my finances won't permit it. I did go to Idaho in OCT 04 and shot a nice bull. My first time out west and with my dad, I think his third or fourth time. I had so much fun, I questioned if I would ever get excited about Michigan deer hunting again. I still love deer hunting, but that trip was almost surreal. Flew to a mountain strip, packed in 3hrs on horse to camp. Hunting area was yet another hour or so on horse. A true wilderness area. Sometimes even now, going on 5yrs later, I can't believe that experience.

My ammo of choice: .338 Win Mag with 225gr Nosler Partition on top of some H4831.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## deeker (Jul 6, 2009)

My cousins much better looking better half.

With her first bull two years ago. On a Utah limited draw permit. Bigger than any elk he and I have taken...so far.


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 6, 2009)

sbhooper said:


> I drew my Colorado bull elk permit. It is in a limited area and takes four years to draw. I have filled everyone of seven permits in Colorado and hope to keep the streak going.
> 
> Anyone else on here going elking this fall?




Gaining points this year (Hunt code PP) , Will be at the DOW the morning the 'left-overs' go on sale. 

Really looking for a left-over archery tag for a couple GMU's that I like to hunt, will look into a couple areas that I would try for First Rifle. 

If not, will look into guiding the latter part of Archery and first Rifle down in the Uncompahgre Wilderness area.


----------



## sbhooper (Jul 6, 2009)

I haven't jumped off and started with the bow yet. I love to hunt deer with it and may start with the elk after this year. There are some areas of over-the-counter archery that are not far from home for me. I am hoping to get a good bull this year as I have not killed anything big, and lots of cows over the years. I am almost burned out on center fire. Il'll see if I have enough want-to next year for an archery hunt. 

That is a great bull, Deeker. Utah definitely has them if you can get a permit.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Jul 16, 2009)

I hate to post this cause you will see how ugly I am, but here is a little bull I killed this year in Montana.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 16, 2009)

ZeroJunk said:


> I hate to post this cause you will see how ugly I am, but here is a little bull I killed this year in Montana.



Dillon, or Wisdom area? He'll be a nice tender bull.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Jul 17, 2009)

Scapegoat Wilderness.

Man, it's great. We have already eaten most of the steak and a bunch of burger.


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 17, 2009)

ZeroJunk said:


> Scapegoat Wilderness.
> 
> Man, it's great. We have already eaten most of the steak and a bunch of burger.



Well then, you were in my neck of the woods. 

The Bob Marshall and Scapegoat are my "Front Yard".


----------



## jjett84724 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wife and I each drew a cow tag and between all of us, have five deer tags. Two hogs ready to butcher, and 50 chickens ready for slaughter. Freezer should be full this year. WOOHOO!!!


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 22, 2009)

ZeroJunk said:


> I hate to post this cause you will see how ugly I am, but here is a little bull I killed this year in Montana.



why you calling yourself ugly for ??? when the person that is ugly on the inside is sitting in washington dc

no names intended they know who they are lol


----------



## sbhooper (Jul 23, 2009)

That is a great bull, Zero! If it is on the ground, it is a good one! I am not a trophy hunter and my kids were raised on elk and deer meat. Antlers are great, but I always felt the hunt was just as good for a cow. I am going to try to hold out for a decent bull this year, though, as I drew a pretty good area. My normal hunt is a left-over cow permit in northwestern Colorado. We have always had great times hunting elk. The three-mile pack out is getting tougher every year, though.


----------

